# Caller ID



## medicjim (Jan 21, 2006)

I am looking for some help in finding home to make a series 2 Toshiba RS-TX 20/60 recorder have caller ID come up on screen.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Add Caller ID box between DVR and the TV.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

classicsat said:


> Add Caller ID box between DVR and the TV.


My parents have a series 2 attached to their DirecTV receiver which has Caller ID... Man, does it freak you out watching a recorded show and not realizing the CID on the screen is from when it was recorded


----------

